# A tisket, a tasket, an...update??



## StarlingWings

Cheers and hello, my dear avian aficionados (and friends )

I come to share a few stories concerning life lately.

So I think I've managed to answer everything I could answer, which is good, but chances are that once in a while, I won't be able to. Sorry in advance 

At any rate, why, you may ask? Well, as it happens, I have a lot of work, lately. Lots. 
And, to add to that, all four of my orchestras are having concerts within the month, which means extra rehearsals. 
So, although I will always come by and see what I can help with, it may be a little shortcoming.

I know you'll all say that's just fine, though, so I thought I'd drop it by more as an explanation and less of an excuse. You all are honestly the best little family anyone could want and I love talking to every single one of you! (And Princess Mallorn loves all the attention!)

Fall is certainly in the air and winter is knocking, so the "crops" (can you call them crops when you grew them in your yard?) have all been harvested. 









Our squash plant (nicknamed "Kraken" because it literally grew to the size of a sea monster ) yielded about 150 squashes, half edible, half not edible (rather, ornamental) and although they're pretty they also take up a lot of space. Here's 2% of them:









Also, we went up to the mountains for one of the last days of the season. Snow at the summits has been unreasonably late this year so we may have time for one more visit before they close the roads, but it was absolutely lovely.










The one thing I don't like about fall:

_Every day, we take the rake. 
And run it through the lawn
Every day we rake the yard
With lots of buff and brawn

Every day, we gather leaves
(Although I lied about the brawn)
Every day we rake the yard
And have a spotless lawn.

Although we rake the yard all day
The spotlessness just goes away
I wish I could confirm our chore
But if I tried to take a picture, 
Leaves there'd be again for sure _

That about explains it, I think.​So I decided to take a picture of the leaves, not necessarily the yard. You wouldn't believe we raked it if I did!









Oh, here's a pretty sturdy little ladybug I found:









Anyways, Mallorn has been thrilled it's getting colder as now that apparently means she can take more baths. I'm not sure why. :dunno:

I tried to ask why she took more baths when it was cold out but she told me to leave while she was bathing :laughing:

Speaking of Mallorn, she's been up to the usual mischief (and I have accurate pictures to prove it!) but she wanted her own thread without the clutter of leaves and such so I'll be posting that sooner rather than later.

Thank you for stopping by! :wave:


----------



## chirper

Nice pictures


----------



## RavensGryf

I so enjoyed this post . Thank you GiGi for posting it and making us smile


----------



## Niamhf

Oh dear those leaves do pile up quickly don't they - the rusty colour is fab though. And what a great bunch of vegetables - I think some winter soup is in store  

And as for Mallorns bathing habits - how funny  in giggling away to myself here 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## eduardo

*Beautiful pictures, love the veggies 
Looks like you're having an eventful fall!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*

I certainly can understand where you are coming from with regard to the leaves and raking! 
In fact ... I'm getting ready to head out to do some more myself.  I absolutely adore your poem.

The pictures of your crop are lovely! 
Even with all the raking, fall is my favorite time of year!

I'm looking forward to seeing Mallorn's thread soon!

:wave:*


----------



## Figtoria

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> The pictures of your crop are lovely!
> Even with all the raking, fall is my favorite time of year!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing Mallorn's thread soon!
> 
> :wave:*


I totally agree!! Beautiful pictures of the fruits of your labour!! I love fall, too. It smells so wonderfully rich outside. And it's getting cozy inside!

Tell Mallorn to teach my 3 naughty budgies that bathing is a pleasure, not a trauma!!!


----------



## jrook

Thank you for your update, you busy person! I love your posts and will miss them... so do stop by when you can! The little Princess needs an adoring audience, so we need to know her antics from time to time.
Take care of you, too!


----------



## Budget baby

One day in the future I am sure you will have some sort of recognition be it for your musical talents, your amazing budgie , or your way with words which is pure magic. You my dear are a GEM. Please come back when able, make sure to take some time to wind down and enjoy your leaves LOL Vegetable soup sounds good with crusty bread in front of a nice warm fire. :budgie:


----------



## Jonah

Awesome thread and pictures. I am just about done with the 
leaf cleanup for the year on my modest little acre...


----------



## NormH

I belong to a few nature FB pages and there seems to be many that feel you shouldn't rake your leaves, but run them over with a mulching mower and allow them to become next years lawn food. Another suggestion is to rake them into your gardens. Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## StarlingWings

chirper said:


> Nice pictures


 Thank you, Chirper 



RavensGryf said:


> I so enjoyed this post . Thank you GiGi for posting it and making us smile


Thanks Julie--glad you liked it! :wave:


Niamhf said:


> Oh dear those leaves do pile up quickly don't they - the rusty colour is fab though. And what a great bunch of vegetables - I think some winter soup is in store
> 
> And as for Mallorns bathing habits - how funny  in giggling away to myself here
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Hey Niamh--thanks for dropping by  I do love the colour of fallen leaves myself. I can tell you, I've already had some pretty rad soups lately--there was potato broccoli, and chili, and carrot chicken noodle...I love soup...so much 

Mallorn is the princess so I guess she thinks she makes the rules :laughing:

I'm pleased you enjoyed it!



eduardo said:


> *Beautiful pictures, love the veggies
> Looks like you're having an eventful fall!*


Thanks, Dee  I'd send you some veggies but, you know, country borders are in the way 


FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> I certainly can understand where you are coming from with regard to the leaves and raking!
> In fact ... I'm getting ready to head out to do some more myself.  I absolutely adore your poem.
> 
> The pictures of your crop are lovely!
> Even with all the raking, fall is my favorite time of year!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing Mallorn's thread soon!
> 
> :wave:*


Thanks Deb  Hope it's nice weather for raking--that always makes it more fun 

Mallorn says her thread should be up very soon or I'm fired as a secretary 
Thanks for reading, I'm glad you enjoyed 



Figtoria said:


> I totally agree!! Beautiful pictures of the fruits of your labour!! I love fall, too. It smells so wonderfully rich outside. And it's getting cozy inside!
> 
> Tell Mallorn to teach my 3 naughty budgies that bathing is a pleasure, not a trauma!!!


Thank you  I love it when "sweater weather" comes knocking--it's a great time to stay inside curled around a large cup of chai tea and a budgie 



jrook said:


> Thank you for your update, you busy person! I love your posts and will miss them... so do stop by when you can! The little Princess needs an adoring audience, so we need to know her antics from time to time.
> Take care of you, too!


Thanks Judy--I'll be sure to heed your wise advice  

I'll definitely be on as much as I can!


----------



## StarlingWings

NormH said:


> I belong to a few nature FB pages and there seems to be many that feel you shouldn't rake your leaves, but run them over with a mulching mower and allow them to become next years lawn food. Another suggestion is to rake them into your gardens. Sounds like a good idea to me.


I heard about that, too! Now, if only I can convince the rest of the family


----------

